# Dude, Where's my A/C?



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

My A/C hasn't been working in over a year and I drove all of last summer without it, but now that the heat is rolling back in I just can't stand it. Here's the issue, you can press the A/C button and it will light up but the air never gets any colder. I've checked and replaced the fuses, and relay in the engine. Had the system charged, drained, and then re-charged all with the proper freon and with someone who had a pressure system (not those stupid little cans). Past that I have no clue where to begin or where else to go. I'm guessing the clutch in the compressor konked out? Anyone have any simple tracks to follow to diagnose this?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Try putting 12v directly to the clutch wire and see if it pops on. You can do this with the car off. Do you hear or feel it come on at all with the engine running? I know mines pretty loud and my RPMs will drop about 150 or so when it kicks in.


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

yah you have to determine first if the clutch is even activating? Once that has been determined you need to know what is going on in the system. If you have know idea how to put gauges on and check this you will have to bring it to somone that does. I just went on Flea bay and bought the adaptors for 134a and had the gauges,preaty simple from there.


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to mention that we did try putting 12V directly to the clutch and nothing happened. I never hear the thing kick on, and to be honest its been off for so long I think if it did kick on I'd freak out and pull over just cause I'd be wondering what was going on and why I was getting cold air haha. I'm pretty sure the entire system is good and it's just that one part but I was asking the gurus on the forum for some re-assurance.


----------

